# Research or Census material on number of surround sound systems in homes ????



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi,

This is my first time on this forum so I apologise if this is not the appropriate place to ask this question.

I'm trying to find any publicly available research results on how many homes have surround sound/home theatre systems in them. I don't care if it's the $100 all in one box type, or higher-end systems worth many thousands of dollars.

I'm a sound designer working in the games industry & am just trying to find out what percentage of people have them now.
If anyone new of this information or could point me in the right direction, that would be greatly appreciated.

Anything specifically relating to gaming consoles would be even better.

Thanks in advance, Matt.:jiggy:


----------



## BluNote (Mar 16, 2008)

Matt

Good luck on that one. Gut would tell me that any family buying the games you're working with will probably (>75%) have surround sound. 

As for actual census or stats, you could try the mags like Wired, Home Theater, etc. but I don't think one publicly exists. Finding out will probably require paying some survey company to get the info. Then your company, after shelling out the bucks to help edge their market, probably won't publicly release the survey either.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Matt and welcome to the Shack! Check out the Consumer Electronics Association website. You may be able to request more recent information then what is provided in the link below.

http://www.ce.org/Press/CEA_Pubs/834.asp


----------

